# Keeping warm



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Jmcstevenson said:


> For the first two years of my apprenticeship I was fortunate enough to work inside doing TI's - looks like this January and February, when it can hit -30 F before windchill, I'll be working on the roof of two new factories running pipe on Q deck. I normally just layer sweaters with a carrhart coat; does anyone in a colder climate have any tips or tricks to staying warm?


I am having a brain fart just now, but I used to have a couple of warming devices that you filled with a lighter fluid and lit it and it really seemed to help when carried in a pocket.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

stay frosty all day, don't warm up. stay by the fire at night when you are at home.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

RIVETER said:


> I am having a brain fart just now, but I used to have a couple of warming devices that you filled with a lighter fluid and lit it and it really seemed to help when carried in a pocket.


I worked 7 winters in Detroit but -30 is over my head. And now I've been reduced to wearing my carhart and red wings beanie hat when it's in the 40's here in socal.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Go to work! That'll more than keep you warm.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Damn, that's cold. A lightweight hoody and shorts is all I need on the blistering cold days in SoCal.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> Damn, that's cold. A lightweight hoody and shorts is all I need on the blistering cold days in SoCal.


Santa Claus, the tooth fairy, and the Easter bunny all have something in common with this....


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Brrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Brrrrrrrrrrrr.


F'n brrrrrrrrrrrrrr eh?


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Under Amrour sports ware, they and other have new anti sweat skin tight tops and bottoms. Like Cotton linens its the threads per inch count that matters which seems to be fading as a determining factor since plastics as now involved. Some of the stuff I've seen looks like wet suits.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Milwaukee's M12 heated jacket


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

I've found that on the _worst_ days outside here I'm more than fine with my insulated carharts and insulated boots. Layers up top. Hands take a beating for the first 1/2 hr until your circulation moves out from your vitals (provided you are actually moving). Like someone else said, stay frosty till you're done. 

Then again, I'm on the prairies and its a dry cold. Don't know where you are.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Up here we get -40 before the wind gets to you. The best bottom layer is silk, but expensive. I use polypropol/wool then layer up, no cotton it only soaks up water(sweat). Don't forget the wind layer and I use a wool face mask when it's really brutal. Multi layer on the gloves too. Wool liners, leather over that and then a pair of choppers(lined leather with no fingers, just a thumb)over that.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Here it doesnt get much colder than -2 degrees celsius or 28.4 degrees farenheit. I wear merino wool underwear and layer it with a woolen shearers singlet, merino wool top then a woollen bush shirt which is a heavy weight, weatherproofed, hooded, 
thigh length pull over made out of like a woollen blanket material. On the bottom I wear short rugby shorts with sometimes a merino legging under them or synthetic fleece pants but most likely bare legged with a pair of thin merino socks and a heavier pair of wool socks over them and my usual pair of goretex boots or lace up rubber gumboots.

Company uniform doesnt apply to me when it gets cold like that, unless they want to buy that kit. The key for me is layers, I get hot when I work and like to shed layers as the day wears on. Wool is the best option in my opinion, its fireproof, can hold %30 of its weight in moisture before it feels wet, maintains its thermal retention properties when its wet and it doesnt soak up body odour like synthetics do. 

If its just plain pelting down with rain then I am in nothing but a pair of rugby shorts, a merino singlet/wife beater and my socks and boots, I accept I am going to get wet so I may aswell have the leasts amount of clothes on to get wet, I hate rainwear and goretex doesnt even work for me, I get wet and clammy from sweat.


----------



## Holt (Jun 20, 2011)

I go with Under Armor cold gear mock and 2 Carhart type thermal jackets. The key is keeping the chest warm. Under Armor pulls the sweat off your body and allows it to be evaporated. Keeping you dry and warm. If your ourside the whole time I would get some overalls to where. My pair I wear for shoveling will be soaked in sweat after about 20 minutes of shoveling. Keeps me warm though.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I made a thread of winter advice, as I had to work in -30, and 20mph winds on towers


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Man, f**k all that super cold crap 

I can barely handle the low-40s monsoon wind storms we get here.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i carry a gym bag full of winter goodies

the only thing i can't seem to lick is, doing finer work out in it all

the fingers need to return to the jacket/glove 1/2 time

~CS~


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

I found that FR (soon to be AR) shirts and pants block the wind the same way they block an arc blast.

For low physical activity, the UnderArmor may even make you colder.

The wool works great and keeps you warm even when wet.

Neoprene facemask for me when the temperature gets below 40 or so since the jaw surgery. 

Keep your feet warm and dry and you can make it thru the day.


----------



## savagelh (Sep 30, 2010)

just make sure to keep your neck/back and head warm and the rest of your body will stay warm. Also heat packs in the boots on really cold days are a life saver.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Sorels or bunny boots. Polypropylene underwear, street cloths then Carhart arctic bibs and coat. Extra gloves, balaclava and a hard hat liner. If the wind is bad snowmobile gear, I prefer leathers but nylon with Gortex works too.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

If you're not moving around a lot, the Milwaukee M12 heated jacket works great. You'll need 2 batteries a day and it is great if you're not moving much to produce your own heat. I did slabs for 10 years up in the wind and I found keeping your feet warm was most important, after your head. Get heated socks if your feet get cold.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

In the winter I have to break out the 7'-6" or longer surfboards and put away them little bitty 6' ones cause the waves got much bigger.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

macmikeman said:


> In the winter I have to break out the 7'-6" or longer surfboards and put away them little bitty 6' ones cause the waves got much bigger.


Bite me.:shutup:


----------



## SK Sparky (Jul 8, 2011)

Here is sask we easily deal with -30 to -40 in the winter. The best you can do is layering up with a good wool sock, and wear helly Hansen underwear. That stuff works great. Then layering up with sweaters and winter jacket. The helly hansen balaclava with a toque over that and your good to go.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

heh, i say we all crash Mac's pad this winter!

~CS~


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

all you need is a dang speedo apparently

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/05/27/sports/othersports/27outdoors.html?ex

of course, if you don't wear gloves you might end up like this

http://www.outsideonline.com/adventure-travel/asia/nepal/mount-everest/Everest--The-Veteran-Sherpas.html


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Some of the 'little things' can make a huge difference ...

For example ....

My feet HURT on one cold job. I replaced my 'hiking' boots with a pair of 'Desert Storm" boots - they have about 1/2" insulation under the sole- and what a relief! Cold ground= sore feet.

A simple '****ie' (turtleneck bib) seals the gap at the jacket top and makes a huge difference.

Replacing your t-shirts with long-sleeve versions -especially the ones with 'mock' turtlenecks- makes a big differents as well. All praise Duluth Trading.

Knees. Even a few moments kneeling on an icy roof can equal severe pain. Solution: work pants that let you slip pads into the double knees. Skillers, and others, sell them- and you can walk normally. Amazing the difference a little foam makes.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Jmcstevenson said:


> does anyone in a colder climate have any tips or tricks to staying warm?


 
You are in Canada, THERE IS NOTHNG COLDER!

Layers, the chemical hand warmers and foot warmers, coffee, WARM BOOTS and HAT, I found if you keep your feet and head warm 1/2 the battle is won.

The gas (lighter fluid) warmers are nice.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

don't forget the canadian whiskey, eh ?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Amish Electrician said:


> Replacing your t-shirts with long-sleeve versions -especially the ones with 'mock' turtlenecks- makes a big differents as well. All praise Duluth Trading.
> .


Extra LONG T-shirts nothing worse then bending over and getting a cold wind down the plumbers crack.


----------

